# Outlook 2003 interface issue!!!!



## pool88 (Jan 31, 2008)

1.








2.









did any one see this problem before? I open my outlook over the day and come back on the morning then the outlook interface is became an old style (see pic #2). when I try to restart the outlook and it back to normal mode. Any idea how can I fix this?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

did you install anything prior to this happening? change any settings?


----------



## pool88 (Jan 31, 2008)

no :sigh: that is why i have no idea


----------



## sleebee (Apr 2, 2007)

I have seen it...happened to me when my system available memory went so low that XP automatically scaled back until some resources were freed up.


----------



## pool88 (Jan 31, 2008)

that also happen when i'm using rdp to login to my computer from home to office.


----------



## maninath (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi,

Is this issue has been resolved or not..?

If not , please attach the screen shots again, as i am unable to see those two screen shots / images.

Thanks.


----------



## pool88 (Jan 31, 2008)

http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc283/rasaguys/OutlookScreenshotOld-ML.png

you can go to that link to see the picture.

no solution yet


----------

